
Why We Open Sourced Our Documentation - johns
http://blog.sendgrid.com/open-source-documentation/
======
erkose
Let us not forget how Adria Richards was fired by sendgrid for publicly
expressing her discontent with sexism at tech conferences.

~~~
olgeni
With a polite and well argumented blog post, I presume?

